# Speights came to camp fat



## Coatesvillain

LOL

This guy was tweeting all offseason and during the lockout about working out and getting in shape (well in spurts he tweets a lot of dumb shit) and he's being pointed out as the only guy in camp out of shape.

He can't even work hard enough to make himself a marginal big.


----------



## HKF

Some guys don't understand the concept of a contract year.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Water is wet.


----------



## hobojoe

RedsDrunk said:


> Water is wet.


Yep, Speights is a dumbass.


----------



## Salomon

http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...rnets_Agree_To_Trade_Involving_Speights_Henry



> The Sixers, Grizzlies and Hornets have agreed in principle on a three-team trade.
> 
> Marreese Speights will go to the Grizzlies, Xavier Henry to the Hornets, while Philadelphia will acquire two future second round picks.
> 
> The trade is on course to be completed on Wednesday.
> Via Marc Stein/ESPN (via Twitter)


----------

